# Do you take food from restaurants/buffets to eat later?



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

So I was at this Chinese all you can eat buffet yesterday. It costs about $10 to eat there - which is a lot to me. and if I eat at a buffet I feel like I have to get my money's worth. but after the first plate I started feeling pretty full. so when I got my second plate I started wrapping up food in napkins and putting it in my purse (I couldn't take any pineapple shrimp - too sticky). I was with my family so I felt comfortable enough to do this and even made a few jokes about it but my brother was giving me his official head-shake-of-disapproval™ the entire time.


So I'm curious. Do you smuggle food from restaurants?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I think it's a waste when you can't even bring a little amount of food left on your plate home at a buffet. They just end up throwing it away anyways.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I voted no. I'd be too scared someone would catch me. It would be nice to be able to tho lol.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My mom smuggles out food all the time so I guess I get it from her. It's mostly little deserts. I don't see any problem with it.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I voted no,all you can eat buffet means all you care to eat while you're at the restaurant.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Two problems:

1) Where am I going to put this food?

2) I avoid buffets. If I pay a certain amount for all I can eat I feel it is my moral obligation to consume food exceeding that value by as much as humanly possible. This results in a most unenjoyable experience where I eat till painfully full. Sending me to an all-you-can-eat place is like having an open bar at an AA meeting: you can rest assured it won't end well.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't eat at buffets unless someone else is paying. They're not worth it to me.

If I did, I wouldn't smuggle out any food. Maybe if I went into the restaurant with a game plan... bring a big bag with me... have some open containers in it ready for stuffing... selective seating, out of sight from the kitchen and hosts... a real covert operation... But no, I don't do the buffet thing.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted no. It's funny though the other day whilst I was out for the day with my family. We went into this restaurant and they give you this BIG plate of chips. My dad isn't a big eater so my mum said 'It's a pity we don't have a container or something so we can put the chips in there and take them home to eat later' but then if we did do that we'd have to have carried the container around with us for the rest of the day. lol


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

when i go to the buffet i can eat 2 big plates of food and a dessert plate. i always make sure not to waste any food. i get my moneys worth because i got a big appetite so it never really crosses my mind to sneak food out nor have i ever did.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am always afraid they will kick me out of there if I go so many times and don't eat everything on my plate.
I have been known to take an egg roll from Chinese buffets and a roll from Golden Corral to have later. :um :teeth


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

ohhh I didn't know we were just talking about buffets, I voted wrong. 

I have never taken food home from a buffet....


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

laribbon said:


> no, because by the time i leave a buffet i am so full i want to throw up and die.


lmao


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

not anymore, i rarely even go to buffets. but when i was in college, i used to take food from the cafeteria all the time. i wasn't as bad as some people, in that i didn't do things like steal entire boxes of cereal, plates, forks, knives, etc. but i would frequently stuff my pockets with fruit or cookies/other desserts for later. i'd even bring plastic bags so as not to get crumbs inside my pockets. it just wasn't practical to go the cafeteria thee times a day, plus it cost more. so i'd just have two meals and a snack.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i take restaurant food home all the time. hmm a buffet? not yet. wtf could one bring inside that would hold a few large styrofoam containers and not look suspicious? a baby seat?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

sit down restaurant, if i don't finish, it is coming home with me. 

buffet... that is just weird.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with taking the leftovers on your plate. It's going to get thrown away anyways. I just wouldn't get a full plate or more of food with the intention of smuggling it all out of the place.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

My favorite food is Stolen food  It just taste better than when I make it, the "stolen" part seem to be a good spice.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> sit down restaurant, if i don't finish, it is coming home with me.
> 
> buffet... that is just weird.


Agreed. It's all-you-can-eat while you are in the restaurant, not all-you-can-eat and fit in a carry out bag.

I only go to buffets when I'm really hungry, so I can eat 4 plates worth of food and feel like I've gotten my money's worth.

When I was about 15, we went to a K&W in Myrtle Beach and I thought it was all-you-can-eat, so I'm loading up my tray with everything I could fit. I had 3 kinds of meat, a bunch of vegatables, 3 deserts. I got to the register and my dad was like "What are you doing?". When I explained that I thought it was all for one price, he explained that it wasn't and said "You better eat all of that". I did finish it all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't been to a buffet in years, now that I'm losing weight I doubt I'll ever go to one again.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't line my pockets, but I always make sure to walk out with at least one thing.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes I take the little cakes and desserts home, but usually nothing bigger than that.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No, but only cause buffets are gross and I wouldn't eat at one.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I think it's a waste when you can't even bring a little amount of food left on your plate home at a buffet. They just end up throwing it away anyways.


I know, right?

I can't say I've ever done this. I'd be too scared of getting caught and having all eyes in the restaurant on me. *shudder* One of my mom's friends smuggles dinner rolls from buffets all the time. To "snack on later" as she says. lol.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

My cousin brought a plastic bag specifically used for stuffing food in. She got off with 7 pieces of chicken lol. I've never taken food from buffets, but maybe I should learn from her.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I voted no. I'd be too embarrassed to take food off the plate and stuff it somewhere. 

I don't think it's wrong that others do it, I've just never considered doing it. 

I rarely eat at buffets anyway because I've seen people cough and sneeze over the food and pick at it and lick their fingers, YUK!. 

There are some gross and inconsiderate folks out there. uke


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Of course, I payed for it.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

There is a restaurant that has free trailmix and free ice cream. I usually walk out with a small amount of trailmix ( carefully rolled up in a napkin ) and an ice cream cone too.

I love that place delicious food and free perks LOL


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man my grandmother is so nutso about this.

She keeps tons of plastic bags in her purse for this reason. I have yet to go out to a dinner with her where she didn't cram enough food in her purse to feed herself for like three days.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Buffets? No. I rarely go to buffets anyway. 

Restaurants? Yes :b 

If there is really good bread on the table, I will wrap it in napkins and bring it home. They just throw out the bread (hopefully) anyways. My grandma did that whenever there was good bread to be had. It is such a waste to just leave it sometimes.


----------

